# I need help with Bridgelux EB strips, I have no idea what I'm doing.



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

KatVonDarling said:


> I would need 10 of them.
> 
> I'm going to put them on aluminum channel and hang them over my garden.
> 
> ...


10 of these @ 700mA will equal 7 amps @ 48VDC allow some overhead (8amp)
10 of these @ 1400mA will equal 14 amps and quite a large power supply.

Meanwell makes LED drivers, I use a lot of their LDD-700's.

These strips do not require a heat sink, I'm sure it would help though.
They get rather warm.

The white connectors on each side are most likely designed for 18AWG solid wire.
These strips resemble and/or are probably used in commercial lighting LED retrofit projects.

A driver would be needed to limit the current to each strip to 700mA or whatever you wish to run them at.

Do you wish to dim them?

I am sure others will chime in.
I have seen these used for aquariums.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Each strip requires 44.2V @700mA current..=31W 4500 Lumens each.

and yes you need a "driver" for each strip (typical application..)

you need a 48V or greater power supply capable of 310W plus 10% say 350.. like said above 8A

Meanwell LDD-700HW are the most convenient "hardwire" drivers.. 


Mean Well LRS Series Enclosed Style Switching Power Supply
85 ~ 264VAC input, 35~350W enclosed style switching power supply with constant voltage output from Mean Well.
Product ID : LRS
$10.99 
Enclosed or Caged Style Power Supplies

LDD-H Series Mean Well Step-Down Mode CC DC-DC LED Drivers

Ldd-HW.. H for "high voltage" w for "wires"..

Will get into dimming later..

The driver limits voltage to the LEDs when the mA setpoint is reached.. Consider it a variable voltage constant mA supply source.
Ldd's require about 3V "differential" so output is limited to power supply output- 3V
In this case 45V or thereabouts..
MAIN point is w/ those strips going beyond 700mA may require more voltage at the power supply.
sounds more complicated than it is..


----------



## KatVonDarling (Jul 6, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Each strip requires 44.2V @700mA current..=31W 4500 Lumens each.
> 
> and yes you need a "driver" for each strip (typical application..)
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks so much!!
I was definitely looking at the wrong kind of power supplies then i guess.. :surprise: 
How do i use those/put them together? And what pieces do i need? Sorry ^^; That's literally where I'm at right now lmao. Banging my head on a wall over here.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Most is just easy wiring.. positive to positive.. ps...driver in..driver out.. pos to LED strip.. 
Listed where you can get the drivers and ps from above..
Wire anywhere..use wire nuts if you don't want to solder.

Just remember ldd-hW is wired others need a circuit board or good tinkering..
and read the lable on the driver.. reversing it produces magic smoke..


----------



## KatVonDarling (Jul 6, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Most is just easy wiring.. positive to positive.. ps...driver in..driver out.. pos to LED strip..
> Listed where you can get the drivers and ps from above..
> Wire anywhere..use wire nuts if you don't want to solder.
> 
> ...


Well I just meant like to connect the stuff together and to the wall and LEDs. Idk anything about wiring either, lol. Do I solder the red and black to the LEDs and the others to the.. row of things on the power supply?
And do I need I buy a dimmer?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

NOTE: Green wire label is usually a blue wire..
Ignore white for now.. Walk b4 you fly..


----------



## KatVonDarling (Jul 6, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> NOTE: Green wire label is usually a blue wire..
> Ignore white for now.. Walk b4 you fly..


Omg thank you, exactly what I needed! :bounce::bounce::bounce:
Totally my favorite person right now. :grin2:

edit: does it matter what the voltage rating and stuff is on the AC cord?
Anything else I need to know?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Ac cord

only needs to be rated to 3 A..so nothing really special.


----------



## KatVonDarling (Jul 6, 2017)

o.o none of these cords are telling me the amps.. 
Would this work
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KRGS3L0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3GKMY6EVJGIM4&psc=1


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

That ones fine
12ftis preetty long but depends on where you put the power supply and where your outlet is


----------



## KatVonDarling (Jul 6, 2017)

Does it have any effect on performance? It'll have to go up 5 feet as I lift the lights, and then another distance to the outlet from where my tent is going. I suppose I could move some things around if that's too long.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

No, not really..
One thing to note:
All 10 drivers need to be put in parallel..
So if possible you would prefer the cord from the power supply to all the drivers be short.
Each run from driver to strip can be a smaller gauge wire..
Each will only have to carry .7A
There are spools of 20ga 2 conductor wire on eek bay for that.

for the power supply to all the drivers.. suggest 18ga wire


----------



## KatVonDarling (Jul 6, 2017)

So I need a driver for each strip?? I'm so confused I thought I only needed one.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

KatVonDarling said:


> So I need a driver for each strip?? I'm so confused I thought I only needed one.


no, one per strip..At least
as the easiest solution


----------



## KatVonDarling (Jul 6, 2017)

.........Alright, I don't think you understand what I was aiming for. I want one light fixture, not 10 and a mess in my room. Obviously there's some way to do this without using 10 of everything. I'm simply not spending 700 dollars to build a light, that's my whole budget, and I could buy a light for cheaper than that. I literally don't know why anyone would.

This is what I'm trying to make:


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

First off.. besides the cost ..Adding 1 driver/1 strip isn't "that" messy..









The other way is to have a hell of a large voltage power supply OR run 5 strips in a parallel off one driver.
Catch is the current is divided between all the strips..

Say you use one LDD-1500LW to power 5 strips in parallel.
That means 1500/5 = 300mA/ strip..
Approx 10W each bar..

Adding a 700mA per strip = 23W/bar

50W light vs 115w light


----------

